# It's fun to build your own



## alisosmoker (Oct 21, 2006)

Got a double oven for free from a construction site. Tore it apart and framed it in then churched it up with the stone. Even my wife likes the look of it. It makes the best smoked brisket which everyone on So Cal is raving about, because of our smog laws restaurants out here can't cook with wood. Check out the pict. The fire pit is on the right.


----------



## cheech (Jan 9, 2007)

That is a very nice looking setup you have there


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 9, 2007)

got any pics of the inside? looks nice.


----------

